# Pain in the butt...literally!



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone experience pain in their rectum when on their period? It seems to have something to do with constipation. It only happens when I'm on my period and constipated. Weird...


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes i do every month and sometimes if i sit down to quickly a sharp pain shots right up my bottom and yes it is weird.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Have you found a reason for it? Or found anything to help it?


----------



## 16008 (Sep 7, 2005)

I get it too...and it sure is a pain in the butt!I don't know what triggers it for me because I only get it like less than once a month. I have a feeling it comes when I eat ice cream or too much dairy...but still not sure.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sounds like Functional disorders of the anus and rectum "Functional anorectal pain - Levator ani syndrome is a dull ache in the rectum that lasts for hours to days. *Proctalgia fugax * is an infrequent sudden, severe pain in the anal area of short durationhttp://www.iffgd.org/GIDisorders/GIAdults.htmlhttp://gastroresource.com/GITextbook/en/chapter1/1-19-pr.htmhttp://www.mayoclinic.com/health/proctalgia-fugax/AN00237Proctalgia fugax: would you recognize it?Medscape Newsletters Postgrad Med. 1996; 99(4):263-4 (ISSN: 0032-5481)Babb RRGastroenterology Section, Palo Alto Medical Clinic, CA 94301, USA.Proctalgia fugax is characterized by sudden and sometimes severe rectal pain that occurs by day or night at irregular intervals. The pain results from dysfunction of the internal anal sphincter. Proctalgia fugax has a uniform clinical picture, and it can be easily diagnosed when recognized. The patient can be assured that nothing serious is wrong. Expensive tests, such as computed tomography or magnetic resonance imaging of the pelvis, are not required. Treatment may be difficult, but if the attacks of pain are numerous and severe,, a calcium channel blocker such as nifedipine (Adalat, Procardia) should be tried.http://www.medscape.com/medline/abstract/8604412


----------

